# Απαλλαγείτε από το ποντίκι



## zephyrous (Oct 28, 2008)

Πρόσφατα άρχισαν να γίνονται πιο έντονοι οι πόνοι σε καρπό, τένοντες και αυχένα. Δεν έχασα χρόνο. Χτες πετάχτηκα στη Στουρνάρη και προμηθεύτηκα μια γραφίδα της Wacom, την Bamboo Fun. Τύλιξα το ποντίκι με το καλώδιό του, σαν να το πνίγω, και το καταχώνιασα σ' ένα συρτάρι. Μέσα σε λίγες ώρες, κατάφερα (ή μάλλον, κατάφερε) να έχω ξεχάσει εντελώς το ποντίκι και να μην νιώθω κανέναν πόνο. Το απόλυτο εργονομικό εργαλείο. Προτείνεται ανεπιφύλακτα. Είναι σαν να κάνω διαφήμιση (και δεν είμαι γκατζετάκιας, για να σας προλάβω), αλλά έχω ενθουσιαστεί. Βέβαια, κόστισε 109 ευρώ, αλλά τόσο θα κόστιζε μόνο η πρώτη επίσκεψη στον ορθοπεδικό. Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία και κριτικές: 







Χρήσιμες πληροφορίες


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2008)

Μυοκτόνε, θες να μας κάνεις ζωγράφους; (Το παρακάτω δείγμα θα σου στερήσει κάθε ελπίδα.)






Πώς δουλεύει αυτό σαν ποντίκι; Δηλαδή:
Είναι ασύρματη η γραφίδα;
Πρέπει να τη σέρνεις πάνω σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη επιφάνεια;
Με ποιον τρόπο κάνεις αριστερό κλικ, δεξί κλικ, κύλιση πάνω-κάτω;
Ποιες διαφορές στη θέση του χεριού επιφέρουν τα ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα;


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 28, 2008)

Ναι είναι ασύρματη και τη σέρνεις σαν στυλό πάνω στην άσπρη επιφάνεια. Υπάρχουν και μεγαλύτερα μοντέλα (επιφάνειας) της Wacom για όσους είναι επαγγελματίες γραφίστες και λοιπά παρόμοια. Η γραφίδα έχει πάνω κουμπάκια που αντικαθιστούν τα πλήκτρα του μυός και περνάτε ατέλειωτες ώρες χαράς ζωγραφίζοντας. Επίσης, όταν έρχονται άλλα ανθρωπάκια σπίτι σας, δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το PC σας κι έτσι δεν σας πρήζουν.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 28, 2008)

Ο μυοκτόνος που πάσχει από οιδιχέρειο σύνδρομο απαντάει ό,τι και ο λεξοπλάστης. Φαντάσου ότι κρατάς ένα στιλό. Εκεί που είναι ο αντίχειρας, βρίσκεται το κουμπάκι για το δεξί κλικ. Πάνω στην επιφάνεια υπάρχουν τέσσερα κουμπιά, τα οποία μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις ανάλογα με τις λειτουργίες που θες (π.χ. Back, Forward, Show Desktop), καθώς και μια επιφάνεια κύλισης με το δάχτυλο (πάνω και κάτω).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2008)

Ερωτήσεις:

1) Σε τι διαφέρει το Bamboo από το Bamboo Fun; Δεδομένου ότι είναι αρκετά φτηνότερο το πρώτο, είναι απαραίτητο να πάρεις το δεύτερο;

2) Το pixmania.com το έχει αρκετά φτηνότερα, αλλά έχει και πολλά αρνητικά σχόλια πελατών για την εξυπηρέτηση που προσφέρει. Τι γνώμη έχετε;


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 28, 2008)

1) Το Bamboo fun έχει μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση και ευαισθησία στην πένα, καθώς και κάποιες επιπλέον επιμέρους δυνατότητες.
2) Είπα να μην μπλέξω με ίντερνετ, γιατί ήθελα τιμολόγιο. Κατά τ' άλλα, έχει χαμηλότερες τιμές στο Pixmania, αλλά δεν έχω άποψη για τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## curry (Oct 28, 2008)

Κάνει και για αριστερόχειρες; Γιατί έφερε ένα τέτοιο πέρυσι ένας φίλος μου από την Ιαπωνία και μου έσπασαν τα νεύρα...
 (και μην μου πείτε για το ποντίκι, ναι με το δεξί το χρησιμοποιώ, όμως άλλο το στυλό, άλλο!)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2008)

Πιστεύω ότι είναι αυτονόητο ότι κάνει για αριστερόχειρες.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 28, 2008)

Γιατί να μην κάνει;
Επίσης, στο πάνω μέρος του στιλό υπάρχει εξαιρετική σβήστρα!
Νομίζω, όμως, ότι δεν σβήνει νήματα, οπότε μην την αγοράσεις, Νικόλαε.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2008)

Ωραία, το πήραμε κι εμείς! Γιατί είμαι ο πιο γκατζετάκιας άνθρωπος που υπάρχει!
Μπορείς τώρα να μου λύσεις το πρόβλημα του καλωδίου USB που είναι κοντό; Πώς θα φτάσει η ταμπλέτα μέχρι το δεξί μου χέρι, σε παρακαλώ; Με χίλια ζόρια φτάνει μέχρι το αριστερό.


----------



## curry (Oct 30, 2008)

Χαχαχα, είναι πράγματι για αριστερόχειρες!


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 30, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορείς τώρα να μου λύσεις το πρόβλημα του καλωδίου USB που είναι κοντό;


E ναι λοιπόν, μπορώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2008)

Μα αν είναι να δώσω καινούρια παραγγελία για ένα καλώδιο, καταστραφήκαμε. Εγώ το έκανα παραγγελία και μου το έφεραν, δεν έχω όρεξη να τρέχω σε μαγαζιά. Τέλος πάντων, βρήκα ένα μικρούτσικο που είχε έρθει με κάποια άλλη συσκευή, δεν θυμάμαι ποια, και προσωρινά έβαλα μια τσόντα, αλλά χρειάζεται αρκετά μεγαλύτερη για να είναι άνετα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 30, 2008)

Το είδα κι εγώ προχθές στη Gravis που είχα πάει να δω τα νέα babies (αφήστε, καταστροφή...) και το κοίταζα σαν ξερολούκουμο, αλλά λένε πως οι δυνατότητές του αξιοποιούνται περισσότερο σε vista παρά στο mac os x. Θα μελετήσω περισσότερο, αλλά για πείτε, τώρα που κάνατε τις πρώτες δοκιμές και περάσατε αρκετή ώρα χρησιμοποιώντας το (υποθέτω): Είναι όντως πιο ξεκούραστο και εύχρηστο από το ποντίκι; Περνάει το τεστ του αρχικού ενθουσιασμού; Αξίζει τα λεφτά του (100 ευρώ, δεν είναι και λίγα...);


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 30, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μα αν είναι να δώσω καινούρια παραγγελία για ένα καλώδιο, καταστραφήκαμε. Εγώ το έκανα παραγγελία και μου το έφεραν, δεν έχω όρεξη να τρέχω σε μαγαζιά. Τέλος πάντων, βρήκα ένα μικρούτσικο που είχε έρθει με κάποια άλλη συσκευή, δεν θυμάμαι ποια, και προσωρινά έβαλα μια τσόντα, αλλά χρειάζεται αρκετά μεγαλύτερη για να είναι άνετα.



Είναι γεγονός ότι το μήκος παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο στις τσόντες... :-D


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> τώρα που κάνατε τις πρώτες δοκιμές και περάσατε αρκετή ώρα χρησιμοποιώντας το (υποθέτω): Είναι όντως πιο ξεκούραστο και εύχρηστο από το ποντίκι; Περνάει το τεστ του αρχικού ενθουσιασμού; Αξίζει τα λεφτά του (100 ευρώ, δεν είναι και λίγα...);


Δεν έχω πολλές ώρες που το εγκατέστησα, οπότε δεν έχω ακόμα εξοικειωθεί εντελώς μαζί του. Πάντως δείχνει όντως πολύ άνετο. Θέλω λίγο χρόνο ακόμα για να μπορέσω να ξεχάσω τις κινήσεις που έκανα με το ποντίκι.


kapa18 said:


> Είναι γεγονός ότι το μήκος παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο στις τσόντες... :-D


----------



## maverick (Oct 31, 2008)

Καλημέρα, παιδιά. Από περιέργεια, τα δύο κουμπιά της γραφίδας αντικαθιστούν όλες τις λειτουργίες του πονιτκιού (άνοιγμα μενού με δεξί κλικ κ.λπ.); Υποθέτω ότι η ποντικοροδέλα του scroll αντικαθίσταται από το pg up/down, αν και καθόλου δεν πειράζει γιατί νομίζω ότι η χρήση της ροδέλας επιβαρύνει πολύ το χέρι. Άντε γιατί δεν θέλω και πολύ να "αυτοκτονήσω" τον Μίκυ σπρώχνοντάς τον διακριτκά προς την άκρη του γραφείου μου...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

Όσον αφορά το scroll, εγώ προτίμησα να προγραμματίσω το στρογγυλό κουμπί της πλακέτας για αυτή τη λειτουργία. By default είναι ζουμ, αλλά δεν με εξυπηρετεί σε τίποτα αυτή η λειτουργία, δεν τη χρησιμοποιούσα.
Όσο για τα πλήκτρα της γραφίδας, όντως αντικαθιστούν το αριστερό και το δεξί κλικ, απλώς εγώ δεν έχω εξοικειωθεί ακόμα εντελώς. Ο Zephyrous υποθέτω ότι θα έχει ήδη εξοικειωθεί.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 31, 2008)

Όντως, μιλάμε για πλήρη αντικατάσταση (σε αριστερό/δεξί κλικ και σε ροδέλα).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι δεν κάνω σωστά ή τι πρέπει να ρυθμίσω; 
Όταν χρησιμοποιώ τη γραφίδα μου, υπάρχει κάτι που δεν λειτουργεί: Όταν μέσα από μια ιστοσελίδα πρέπει να ανοίξει το πρόγραμμα email μου για να στείλω π.χ. ένα λινκ ή για να στείλω email στον κάτοχο μιας ιστοσελίδας. Πατάω και δεν γίνεται τίποτα.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 31, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, η γραφίδα έχει και κάποια συνοδευτικά cd, σωστά;
Το ένα από αυτά τα cd (ένα μαύρο) είναι για την εγκατάσταση του tablet. 
Μόλις εγκαταστήσεις αυτό, μπορείς να επέμβεις στις ρυθμίσεις και να προσαρμόσεις τη γραφίδα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

My dear, αυτό το έχω κάνει από την πρώτη στιγμή. Απλώς δεν βρίσκω τον τρόπο να το ρυθμίσω ώστε να έχει ακριβώς τη λειτουργία που είχε πριν το ποντίκι. Καταφέρνω να πηγαίνει στο Outlook Express, αλλά όχι να ανοίγει New Message, για να στείλω το λινκ ή για να στείλω email.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 31, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, γιατί κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω. Πώς άνοιγες new message με το ποντίκι, εκτός από τον κλασικό τρόπο;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

Όταν βρισκόμουν σε μια ιστοσελίδα, όταν πήγαινα στο File/Send link, είτε με κλικ του ποντικιού, είτε με Enter, με έβγαζε κατευθείαν στο Outlook Express/New Message, με το λινκ στο σώμα του μηνύματος και τον τίτλο του στον τίτλο του μηνύματος.
Τώρα, δεν κάνει τίποτα. Ούτε με τη γραφίδα, ούτε με το Enter ανοίγει το Outlook Express. Ρυθμίζοντας τη γραφίδα, κατάφερα να ανοίγει χωριστά το Outlook Express, αλλά απλώς ανοίγει ένα καινούριο παράθυρο: όχι στο New Message, και φυσικά δεν μου έχει έτοιμο το λινκ που θέλω να στείλω. Εν ολίγοις, δεν κάνει τίποτα από αυτά που έκανε πριν όταν ήθελα να επικοινωνήσω με κάποια διεύθυνση email κατευθείαν από μια ιστοσελίδα. Καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποια ρύθμιση πρέπει να υπάρχει, που την είχε αυτομάτως το Firefox όταν έκανα κλικ με το ποντίκι, αλλά τώρα δεν την έχει. Πες μου, εσένα τι κάνει όταν πατάς File/Send Link;


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 31, 2008)

Δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ στη ζωή μου [μα καλά, τόσο σημαντικό είναι αυτό;]. :)
Τώρα που το δοκίμασα, όντως δεν κάνει τίποτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

Για μένα πολύ σημαντικό. Το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά, πρώτον για να στείλω έναν αξιοπρόσεκτο σύνδεσμο σε κάποιον και δεύτερο και πιο σημαντικό, για να στείλω email σε κάποιον μέσω της ιστοσελίδας, εκεί που λέει "Επικοινωνία" ή Contact.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 31, 2008)

Νίπτω τας *πονεμένας χείρας μου. :)
Και δεν τους στέλνεις ένα mail; Θα σου απαντήσουν, πιστεύω.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

Είχα έτοιμο το email για να το στείλω, και δεν θα το πιστέψεις, αλλά έγινε το εξής: προσπαθώντας να βρω τι πρέπει να ρυθμίσω, έπαιζα αλλάζοντας τις διάφορες ρυθμίσεις, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Στη συνέχεια, το επανέφερα στις default ρυθμίσεις της πένας, όπως ήταν και στην αρχή, βέβαια. Και ξαφνικά λειτούργησε αυτό που έλειπε! Μιράκολο, μιράκολο; Ή bugs της συσκευής;


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 31, 2008)

Επειδή η wacom είναι απλά κορυφαία, θα έλεγα miracolo. :)


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 31, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, το καλώδιο έχει μήκος 1,5 μέτρο! Χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερο; Στο ισόγειο το έχεις το κουτί;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

Το κουτί είναι στο πάτωμα στην αριστερή μου πλευρά. Το γραφείο μου είναι ομολογουμένως πολύ μεγάλο, 1,60. Η απόσταση από τη θύρα USB μέχρι το δεξί μου χέρι είναι σε ευθεία γραμμή γύρω στο 1,30, αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν θέλουμε το καλώδιο να έρχεται σε ευθεία, πρέπει να κάνει και κάποιο κύκλο.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 31, 2008)

A, μάλιστα! Εγώ τα έχω περιορισμένα τα πράγματα και το έχω μαζέψει κουβάρι, να μην το φάει ο γάτος. Να σου κόψω ένα μέτρο (όχι από το γάτο); Δεν το θέλω.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

Αν το χρησιμοποιούσα με το laptop, φυσικά θα περίσσευαν τα 3/4 του καλωδίου.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2008)

Μετά από 7 μέρες που το χρησιμοποιώ, ετυμηγορία: Είναι ασύγκριτα πιο ξεκούραστο για το χέρι, αλλά υστερεί από το ποντίκι στην ευκολία και στην ακρίβεια του χειρισμού. Αναγκάζεσαι να κάνεις δυο και τρεις φορές την -ξεκούραστη- κίνηση μέχρι να πετύχεις το σημείο που θέλεις ακριβώς στην οθόνη. Δηλαδή, δεν σε κουράζει, σε εκνευρίζει.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 7, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, να φανταστώ ότι δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει την ευαισθησία της πένας;
Επίσης, πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι οι γραφίστες το χρησιμοποιούν ακριβώς γι' αυτό το πράγμα: την ακρίβεια του χειρισμού!
Μπορεί να μην κάνει σε όλους τους ανθρώπους, βέβαια. Αυτό το καταλαβαίνω.
Εμένα απλώς μου έλυσε το πρόβλημα με το χέρι, και γι' αυτό το ευγνωμονώ. :)


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Nov 8, 2008)

Ουφ! Κι άλλα έξοδα βλέπω στον ορίζοντα...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Τελική ετυμηγορία: 
Απόλυτα ξεκούραστο. Ξέχασα τι θα πει πόνος από την πολύωρη χρήση του ποντικιού. Δεν έχω τελειοποιηθεί ακόμα στη χρήση του. Υπάρχουν κάποιες κινήσεις που με ψιλοεκνευρίζουν, αλλά δεν έχω καμιά επιθυμία να επανέλθω στο ποντίκι. Όταν έλειψα από το σπίτι για τρεις μέρες και αναγκάστηκα να χρησιμοποιώ ποντίκι με το λάπτοπ που είχα μαζί μου), ένιωσα αμέσως να κουράζεται το χέρι μου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2010)

*Wacom Bamboo Fun*

Η ταμπλέτα Bamboo Fun μια χαρά ήταν, αλλά εγώ τελικά, μετά από δυο μήνες που τη χρησιμοποίησα, επανήλθα στο ποντίκι μου. Γιατί; Μάλλον επειδή δεν έχω τις δραστηριότητες που απαιτούν τέτοιου είδους εξαρτήματα, την πήρα σαν παιχνιδάκι, ενώ σίγουρα κάποιοι άλλοι τη χρειάζονται για τη δουλειά τους και αξιοποιούν τις δυνατότητές της.
Έκτοτε κάθεται υπομονετικά στο κουτί της και περιμένει. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, μπορεί να την αποκτήσει με 50 ευρώ — την είχα αγοράσει 109.

Προδιαγραφές εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2011)

Ζμπρωξοερώτησις: νιώθω πόνο ψηλά, δίπλα στον ώμο, και είναι σίγουρα από το ποντίκι (κλικκλικκλικκλικκλικ, μα πόσα κλικ ν' αντέξει ο άνθρωπος; Και να φανταστείτε ότι δουλεύω κυρίως με συντομεύσεις πληκτρολογίου!) Να περάσω σε γραφίδα, ή μπα;


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 21, 2011)

Κι εγώ την ίδια ερώτηση ήθελα να κάνω, Παλάβρα! 

Δεν με νοιάζει η ακρίβεια, δεν είμαι γραφίστας. Με νοιάζει αν θα γλιτώσω την εγχείριση και αν θα κάνω τη δουλειά μου ξεκούραστα. 

Πείτε μου κι έφυγα για το μαγαζί! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2011)

Δυστυχώς, νομίζω πως δεν θα βοηθήσει. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που τα λένε γραφίδες --η κύρια αποστολή τους είναι διαφορετική.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2011)

Ως πρώην κάτοχος της γραφίδας, επιβεβαιώνω αυτό που λέει ο δόκτορας. Η δουλειά της είναι να βοηθάει τους γραφίστες, όχι να αντικαθιστά το ποντίκι.


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 21, 2011)

Είναι πάντως πολύ σημαντικό να βρείτε το κατάλληλο ποντίκι για το χέρι σας -όχι πολύ μεγάλο, όχι μικρό, με καμπύλη που να εφαρμόζει απόλυτα στη φυσική καμπύλη του χεριού και όχι πολύ ψηλό ώστε να μπορείτε να κάνετε κλικ χωρίς ζόρι. Τα μικρά, ντιζαϊνάτα ποντίκια (όπως το νέο της Apple και το Arc της Microsoft που διπλώνει -όχι το Arc Touch που είναι πολύ άνετο), τα ποντίκια με στρασάκια και παγιέτες, τα ποντικίδια για λάπτοπ, οι ποντίκαροι-τρανσφόρμερ κλπ είναι εγγύηση για προβλήματα. Καλά ποντίκια είναι τα ειδικά για gamers. Προσωπικά είχα βολευτεί με το ταπεινό Wheel mouse optical 1.1A της Microsoft αλλά τώρα που πνέει τα λοίσθια ψάχνω για διάδοχο και έχω φάει πάνω από ένα μήνα ψάχνοντας...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2011)

Με βλέπω να ξαναψηφίζω Μικρομαλακή...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Προσωπικά είχα βολευτεί με το ταπεινό Wheel mouse optical 1.1A της Microsoft...


I second that...


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2011)

Στην παλιά μου δουλειά μου είχαν πάρει ένα ποντίκι σαν αυτό στη φωτογραφία της Παλάβρας αλλά για αριστερόχειρες. Δε νομίζω ότι έκανε καμιά ουσιώδη διαφορά, πέρα από το ότι αισθανόσουν ότι κρατούσες στο χέρι σου πανάκριβο εργαλείο ειδική παραγγελία κλπ κλπ και για λίγο καιρό ήταν άνετο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2011)

Για πόσο καθόσουν στον υπολογιστή; Γιατί εγώ τον τελευταίο μήνα χτυπάω 14ωρα, και τα σαββατοκύριακα. Πίστεψέ με, και το λίγο κάνει τη διαφορά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2011)

Σχετικό-άσχετο: Όσοι δουλεύετε σε λάπτοπ, προτιμάτε ποντίκι ή όχι; Προσωπικά δεν αλλάζω το touchpad με τίποτα! Το βρίσκω πολύ καλύτερο από ποντίκι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2011)

Στον υπολογιστη καθόμουν όλες τις ώρες που δεν κοιμόμουν, δυστυχώς. 
Το τατσπαντ Ζαζ το χρησιμοποιώ κι εγω πολύ αλλά κι αυτό πειράζει τα δάχτυλα. Με πονάνε όταν το παρακάνω οι δέικτες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2011)

Ξερωγώ, για ίδιες ώρες δουλειάς μού φαίνεται να είμαι πιο ξεκούραστος με το touchpad, SBE. Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που κάποιοι δεν μπορούν ούτε να το βλέπουν. :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2011)

Εγώ δουλεύω σε ντέσκτοπ. Στο λάπτοπ πάλι, ενώ τα πάω μια χαρά με το τάτσπαντ, δεν πιάνω τις ταχύτητες που πιάνω με το ποντίκι, άρα όταν έχω πολλή δουλειά εκνευρίζομαι.


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 21, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι παίζω σε λαπ αλλά όταν είμαι στο γραφείο έχω ντόκινγκ στέισον οπότε συνδέω πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι.. έχω ένα της Logitech ενσύρματο αλλά κάθε πιο ξεκούραστη ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2011)

Λάπτοπ με εξωτερικό ποντίκι. Αποκλειστικά...


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 21, 2011)

Ρε παιδιά κάτι σε στιλ microsoft surface δεν υπάρχει για μας τους θνητούς; κάτι σε πιο μικρό;


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 22, 2011)

Με τίποτα touchpad. Με εκνευρίζει η υπερβολική ευαισθησία του  και έχω σβήσει και κείμενο λόγω αυτής! 

Ποντικάκι και πάσης Ελλάδος!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2011)

Παίδες, Πάσχα έρχεται κι η ευκαιρία δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο κατάλληλη για να κάνετε ένα δώρο στον εαυτό σας. Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ:


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2011)

Φοβάμαι ότι θα το τρέλαινα το ποντίκι. Συχνά παίζω ταμπούρλο νευρικά με τα δάχτυλα όση ώρα δεν κουνάω το ποντίκι. Όχι τόσο ρυθμικά όσο ο νέος...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Παίδες, Πάσχα έρχεται κι η ευκαιρία δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο κατάλληλη για να κάνετε ένα δώρο στον εαυτό σας. Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ:


Καθόλου άσχημο, και η τιμή δεν είναι απαγορευτική, θα κάνει γύρω στα 99 δολάρια. Αλλά πόση εκπαίδευση θα χρειαστούν τα δάχτυλά μας για να κάνουμε όλες αυτές τις κινήσεις που βλέπουμε στο βίντεο;


----------



## Katerina_A (Apr 14, 2011)

Εμένα πάλι, αυτό το ποντίκι μού θυμίζει το gmail motion.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2011)

Κατερίνα, δεν σε κουοτάρω για να μην επαναλάβω για τέταρτη φορά στο φόρουμ το γιουτουμπίδιον...


----------



## Katerina_A (Apr 14, 2011)

Αχμ. Συγγνώμη. Έπρεπε να το φανταστώ ότι θα είχε μπει ήδη κάπου στο φόρουμ και μάλιστα περισσότερες από μία φορές.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2011)

Katerina_A said:


> Εμένα πάλι, αυτό το ποντίκι μού θυμίζει το gmail motion.


Ναι, αλλά το Gmail Motion ήταν πρωταπριλιάτικο ψέμα, ενώ από τη Celluon μπορείς ήδη να αγοράσεις (με λίγο-πολύ παρόμοια λογική) το εικονικό πληκτρολόγιό τους: http://www.skroutz.gr/s/75028/Celluon-Bluetooth-Virtual-Keyboard-CL850.html.


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 14, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, αλλά το Gmail Motion ήταν πρωταπριλιάτικο ψέμα, ενώ από τη Celluon μπορείς ήδη να αγοράσεις (με λίγο-πολύ παρόμοια λογική) το εικονικό πληκτρολόγιό τους: http://www.skroutz.gr/s/75028/Celluon-Bluetooth-Virtual-Keyboard-CL850.html.


 
Το ποντίκι όμως πότε θα φτάσει εδώ;;;; εγώ πάντως θέλω να το δοκιμάσω .. για το πληκτρολόγιο δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 14, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Παίδες, Πάσχα έρχεται κι η ευκαιρία δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο κατάλληλη για να κάνετε ένα δώρο στον εαυτό σας. Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ:


Ερωτεύτηκα! Γμτ, και έσκασα το σχεδόν 50ρικο για το καινούριο μου ποντίκι...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 14, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Καθόλου άσχημο, και η τιμή δεν είναι απαγορευτική, θα κάνει γύρω στα 99 δολάρια. Αλλά πόση εκπαίδευση θα χρειαστούν τα δάχτυλά μας για να κάνουμε όλες αυτές τις κινήσεις που βλέπουμε στο βίντεο;


 
Σχεδόν τις ίδιες κινήσεις (εκτός από την ψηφιακή γραφή με τη γραφίδα, εννοείται) κάνει το τρακ παντ του μακ και, πίστεψέ με, τις συνηθίζεις αμέσως και μετά όποτε πρέπει να δουλέψεις με άλλο τρακ παντ ή ακόμα και με ποντίκι σου φαίνεται ότι καις κάρβουνο...Όποτε δουλεύω στο μακ μπ ουκ μου (δυστυχώς πλέον όχι τόσο συχνά, λόγω τ ρ α ν τ ό ς) δουλεύω χωρίς ποντίκι. Τώρα που βλέπω αυτό, μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή επένδυση. Σώζει τα χέρια! Μπράβο Ζαζ!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2011)

Leximaniac said:


> Το ποντίκι όμως πότε θα φτάσει εδώ;;;; εγώ πάντως θέλω να το δοκιμάσω .. για το πληκτρολόγιο δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη...


Απ' ό,τι διάβασα, θα λανσαριστεί αυτές τις μέρες στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, οπότε μάλλον εύκολο είναι να γίνει αγορά μέσω Διαδικτύου. 
Όσο για το πληκτρολόγιο, αν κατάλαβα καλά από το σάιτ της εταιρείας, δεν προορίζεται για χρήση με υπολογιστή, αλλά με έξυπνα τηλέφωνα και τέτοιες συσκευές που προβληματίζουν με το πληκτρολόγιό τους.


----------

